# Ajuste de Cero y Span



## enigma_myvs (Ago 31, 2009)

Hola que tal buenas noches.... Una preguntica acerca de lo ajustes de cero y Spam... O.k yo estoy clara de lo que se trata estos dos errores; Se que el ajuste de Cero es la calibración en el nivel mínimo de la medida y el ajuste de Spam es la calibración del nivel máximo de la medida del transmisor...

Ahora mi duda es, cuando se mueve el cero, automáticamente se mueve el Spam... Es decir, lo veo de está manera: Si tenemos una escala de 0 a 100; y el cero se mueve a 1, automáticamente el spam se mueve a 101?? Esto lo pregunto porque estoy armando un transmisor digital con microcontroladores y bueno estoy tratando de hacer estas calibraciones, pero el instrumento no se me calibra ben porque cuando muevo el cero se me mueve el spam y viceversa!


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 31, 2009)

enigma_myvs dijo:


> Hola que tal buenas noches.... Una preguntica acerca de lo ajustes de cero y Spam... O.k yo estoy clara de lo que se trata estos dos errores;


No muy clara en como se escribe, es *Span*.



> Se que el ajuste de Cero es la calibración en el nivel mínimo de la medida y el ajuste de Spam es la calibración del nivel máximo de la medida del transmisor...


No necesariamente es minimo y maximo, el "Cero" puede estar en cualquier parte de la escala, y el  span es la diferencia entre el maximo y el minimo valor operativo.



> Ahora mi duda es, cuando se mueve el cero, automáticamente se mueve el Spam... Es decir, lo veo de está manera: Si tenemos una escala de 0 a 100; y el cero se mueve a 1, automáticamente el spam se mueve a 101?? Esto lo pregunto porque estoy armando un transmisor digital con microcontroladores y bueno estoy tratando de hacer estas calibraciones, pero el instrumento no se me calibra ben porque cuando muevo el cero se me mueve el spam y viceversa!


Eso depende de como sea la operacion con las constantes de calibracion. Por lo general el Cero no te afecta el Span, pero el Span si te afecta el Cero. Pero todo depende de como esten planteadas las operaciones...
En el ejemplo que pones de 0 a 100, el span es 100 --> no se modifica si el minimo es 1 y el maximo 101 ( span = 101 - 1 )


----------



## andres.gomez (Sep 1, 2009)

eso es cuestion de programacion. hace poco hice algo parecido, un sensor de luminiscencia con un microcontrolador y debia tener calibracion para el punto 0, y pues yo lo programe para que el span se redujera ahi mismo ya que el rango maximo era de 1000 lux. pero cuando calculaba el valor maximo, el cero no me variaba. eso lo programe asi porque yo lo interprete de esa manera, y la verdad no se cual es la correcta pero sea cual sea solo es cuestion de hacer cambios en tu programacion


----------



## enigma_myvs (Sep 1, 2009)

Bueno, toda mi vida he escrito Spam con "m", y lo he visto así en algunos instrumentos!... En fin, el tema de discusión no es la forma correcta o no de escribir ese tipo de ajuste! pero de igual manera gracias por la corrección...

Si tengo entendido que el Spam o Span no afecta el cero, en eso no tengo dudas, pero por lo que me dices andres.gomez, el Spam o Span es la resta del valor máximo menos el minimo???


----------



## andres.gomez (Sep 1, 2009)

eso que mencionas es el rango de medicion.

mi sensor interpretaba variacion de voltaje de una fotoresistencia en intensidad de luz en lux (unidad de medicion). mi rango maximo de medicion era de 1000 lux, y entre 0 y 1000 lux calcule que mi voltaje variaba 4.63 Volts (utilizando una fuente de 5 VDC). cuando yo calibraba el cero, el microcontrolador leia el voltaje que recibia y entendia que ese era el 0, asi que a ese voltaje le sumaba 4.63 Volts y asi me encontraba el valor del voltaje para 1000 lux. pero cuando yo le daba calibrar el valor maximo, ponia una lampara como referencia de que me tiraba 1000 lux y el microcontrolador leia el voltaje en esos 1000 lux, y si no estaba a 4.63 Volts del valor de voltaje para 0 lux, el recalculaba esa variable sin cambiarme el valor 0.

tal vez sea algo dificil de entender. por ejemplo yo calibro mi cero, y lee un voltaje de 0.23V, de modo que mi 1000 va a ser en 0.23 + 4.63 = 4.86V. pero cuando yo calibraba mi 1000 (o mi span en este caso), y digamos leia en 1000 lux un voltaje de 4.84, el restaba ese 4.84 menos el valor de mi 0, que es 0.23. 4.84 - 0.23 = 4.61. el tomaba ese 4.61 como mi nuevo rango, y si volvia a calibrar el 0, por ejemplo si ahora me leia 0.20 en mi cero, para calcular el span sumaba ese 0.2 + 4.61

calibrar el cero me cambiaba el span, pero calibrar el span no me cambiaba el cero, sino el rango de medicion. yo lo asumi asi pero la verdad no se si hay una regla especifica para esto. dime si no se entendio muy bien o si te puedo ayudar en cualquier cosa


----------



## enigma_myvs (Sep 2, 2009)

Osea tu ajustaba dos veces el spam??? una con el cero y otra con un instrumento patrón??


----------



## andres.gomez (Sep 2, 2009)

mas o menos asi. cuando ajustaba el cero, se me ajustaba el spam/span tomando como referencia el rango. cuando ajustaba el spam/span se me ajustaba el rango tomando como referencia el cero. el "instrumento patron" no era mas que un foco que sabia que tiraba 1000 lux


----------



## enigma_myvs (Sep 2, 2009)

Ahhh o.k.... entiendo!!!! jejejee muchas gracias ahora si me quedó un poquito más claro!!!! jejeje


----------



## enigma_myvs (Sep 2, 2009)

Ahhh o.k!!! gracias he entendido un poco más eso!!! jejeje voy a probar a ver que me sale!


----------



## carito319 (Dic 29, 2009)

hola andres como estas mira estaba leyendo un poco en el foro y encontre que hiciste un sensero de luminicencia .. mira soy principiante ..pero ya estoy haciendo una practica  y me pidieron que haga un luxometro.. en programacion hemos llevado cosas bien basicas y la verdad estoy perdida en como metor todo eso en el pic nose si me podrias echar una manito y enviarmelo tu prog para q me ubique porfa1! te deberia muuucho bueno muchas gracias de antemano.. ah si y otra preguntita..para la entrada estoy utilizando una fotoresitencia en serie con una resistencia .. lo q queria sabesr es si es totalmente necesario usar amplificador ya que variando  la resistencia en serie puedo obtener una respuesta de 0 a 5 volt q es lo q quiero para q sirva de entrada al pic ..porfa si me puedes responder lo amas antes posible te lo voy  aagradecer un monton esq nos pidieron esto el viernes y tenemos q presentar hasta el 31 armado funcionando bien toodo :S:S: bueno gracias espero tu respuesta 
atte 
 Carol!


----------

